# Shiloh Shepherd



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think there is a Shiloh Shepherd registry of sorts?

The problem that I feel... is that there isn't a sure enough guarantee of temperament. Not like when you talk to a purebred german shepherd owner who may tell you that the european line GSD is more dominant and assertive and can be dangerous if not properly trained. <- I had that experience recently while raving over a GSD at class. The dog didn't have the freaky leg issue that a lot of the American lines have. While this dog was very friendly and well behaved, the owner was very quick to warn me.  

http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/shilohshepherds.html


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Megora said:


> I think there is a Shiloh Shepherd registry of sorts?
> 
> The problem that I feel... is that there isn't a sure enough guarantee of temperament. Not like when you talk to a purebred german shepherd owner who may tell you that the european line GSD is more dominate and assertive and can be dangerous if not properly trained.
> 
> Shiloh Shepherds: What's Good About 'Em? What's Bad About 'Em?


Good link, thanks Megora. We fell in love with the Shiloh that was in our puppy kindergarten class and eventually found out the the pup's mom is a breeder. Haven't talked with her about a pup, just doing some prelim research.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They are very beautiful. There was a shepherd that came into the shelter a while back that was on the larger side - I wonder if he was a shiloh shepherd. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shiloh shepherd*

Feldenak

I had never heard of a Shiloh Shepherd, but googled and there is lots of info.

Shiloh Shepherds Home: Shiloh Shepherd pictures, breed, club, registry info!

http://www.google.com/search?source...=1T4TSNA_enUS370US370&q=sHILOH+SHEPHERD+BREED


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Very adorable, but definitely do your research. Maybe you should talk to that puppy's mom from your class who is a breeder to find out more information?


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> Very adorable, but definitely do your research. Maybe you should talk to that puppy's mom from your class who is a breeder to find out more information?


I did chat with her and know that she's selective about her breeding and her litters always have parents with clearances (OFA, PennHip, eye, heart & thyroid), her pups get plenty of socialization and she's a member of the local training club. I was just afraid that she would give me a biased view of the breed. Not that I'd blame her, that puppy was an absolute angel in class and was just gorgeous...we all have biases and even when we try to be objective, that bias does play into how we present things.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Feldenak
> 
> I had never heard of a Shiloh Shepherd, but googled and there is lots of info.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen, there is a lot of information out there. I'm just hoping to tap into the wealth of knowledge I've seen displayed here at GRF.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Not that I'd blame her, that puppy was an absolute angel in class and was just gorgeous...


One thing I'm thinking, is... do you know that owner? Or is there a way you can get in touch with an owner of an older shiloh? 

The reason why I ask is I'm thinking about from puppy class years ago when my sister was helping out. 

There was a window of learning and "compliance", especially for breeds like shepherds and rottweiler. Then if the dogs would develop a dominant or aggressive streak, it generally started showing when they were around 5 months. 

This was old school stuff from 15 years ago, but I still think that whenever you are looking for a puppy - even golden retrievers - it's important to see the parents and make sure they are the type of dogs you can live with.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree with Megora. See if your friend from puppy class will let you come over just to meet her older dogs, especially the parents of any prospective litter. This will give you a lot more information. Its easy to fall in love with a puppy and not think about what he/she will be like down the road when they are 100+ pounds haha!!


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> I agree with Megora. See if your friend from puppy class will let you come over just to meet her older dogs, especially the parents of any prospective litter. This will give you a lot more information. Its easy to fall in love with a puppy and not think about what he/she will be like down the road when they are 100+ pounds haha!!


Very true. The size of the dog doesn't bother me, I love me some big dogs.  I might give her a call or email asking to visit her home & dogs. She and her dogs are only about 20 minutes away from me.

I was able to see the transformation of the German Shepherd in our puppy class from an insecure, overly-owner attached, easily spooked pup into a confident, well socialized pup. I can't say enough good things about the training club and the trainers we had for our class. When we complete Beginner Obedience with Izzy, we'll be petitioning for membership.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I know someone that has one. She got him to be her service dog. Very sweet dog that loved people. And totally goofy.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> I know someone that has one. She got him to be her service dog. Very sweet dog that loved people. And totally goofy.


A lot of personality then.


----------



## K9Jessie (Nov 6, 2010)

Just remember they are NOT German Shepherds. There are good and breeders of all breeds.

I am on a GSD forum and some people own Shilohs. I can PM them if you want to get in touch with them, they may give you more information and point you in the direction of good breeders. Plus there are tons of threads on the GSD forum about Shilohs, feel free to read them. The GSD forum is at the bottom of this forum.lol.


----------

